# suede shoes - seasonal?



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi to all. I am relatively new to the forums, but find them very helpful. I've been looking at some really sharp suede shoes, dark brown in a loafer or slip on style. Are these seasonal to fall and winter, or more year round? A similar question I have is regarding black bit loafers. Would I have difficulty wearing black bit loafers in the spring and summer, as I usually wear light colored pants in off white, various khaki shades? Thank you for your help on these two questions.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

I hate bit loafers, so I will decline to answer that question.

Suede shoes are (were) traditionally not worn in the summer months. I mostly like these old rules/traditions, yet I have some lighter shade suede shoes that I wear in the summer.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I wear suede year-round. Don't feel bad if you do, too. Unlike manton, I don't pay attention to these traditions unless they make practical sense (and most don't nowadays). As for bit loafers, I will certainly play along with manton on that one.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I like bit loafers (but you have to be able to pull them off). In fact, they're my favorite kind of loafer. I think suede should be left to the winter months. I certainly wouldn't wear black shoes, suede or otherwise, with khakis.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I dislike bit loafers....*

more than a little bit.

I yield to Manton's opinion on seasonal conventionality.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

TommyDawg said:


> Hi to all. I am relatively new to the forums, but find them very helpful. I've been looking at some really sharp suede shoes, dark brown in a loafer or slip on style. Are these seasonal to fall and winter, or more year round? A similar question I have is regarding black bit loafers. Would I have difficulty wearing black bit loafers in the spring and summer, as I usually wear light colored pants in off white, various khaki shades? Thank you for your help on these two questions.


Welcome. IMO...you can get away with suede in all but the warmest months. I like and wear bit loafers, though I'd caution against wearing black with khaki...brown bits look better.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/lacing.htm


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Your in MA too, so there are some winter and rainy days where suede won't be the best choice. As far as summer wear, I think it depends on the shoe. If it is casual, then why not?


----------



## spectre (May 12, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a tobacco suede loafer in summer - and may look better than when worn in winter. Many sartorial conventions are either outdated or nonsense.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*Aha!*



TMMKC said:


> I like and wear bit loafers, though I'd caution against wearing black with khaki...brown bits look better.


I did this the other day and felt something was off. Now I know what it was.....


----------



## Friedrich2 (Oct 16, 2007)

In my opinion, suede loafers can be _very_ aestival. Just have a look at this fine gentleman:

By the way, I have always been thinking of suede shoes to be appropriate rather for _summer_ than for winter, and I am quite sure that here in Europe at least some people would agree...


----------



## encyclopedia (Jan 3, 2008)

I wear soft, thin/split soled, suede loafers in summer. In my opinion its just the heavier-looking suede that's for winter only (thick soles, lots of decoration). Even black I think is fine for summer evening in town. 

Bit loafers - do what u think is best. 10 people, 11 opinions when it comes to bit loafers.


----------



## encyclopedia (Jan 3, 2008)

Friedrich2 said:


> In my opinion, suede loafers can be _very_ aestival. Just have a look at this fine gentleman:
> 
> By the way, I have always been thinking of suede shoes to be appropriate rather for _summer_ than for winter, and I am quite sure that here in Europe at least some people would agree...


I've noticed this us/europe difference before. I think its more to do with the weather than fashion...when its hot in august in ny it is a lot less pleasant than it is in what passes for "hot" in london/berlin/vienna. Especially at night. Head south its the same difference.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Kid looks like a tool. Why would you want to emulate that?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> Kid looks like a tool. Why would you want to emulate that?


To attract hot little numbers like the one to his left, perhaps? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> To attract hot little numbers like the one to his left, perhaps? :icon_smile_big:


I'd wager that has a lot more to do with the Audi and the money.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> Kid looks like a tool. Why would you want to emulate that?


Well everyone can't be like you, can they?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Well everyone can't be like you, can they?


They could be if they just tried. :icon_smile_big:

Seriously though, I have no problem with casual dress, but torn pant cuffs? Socks that go with nothing? Shirt buttons undone?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I think the sunglasses are the bit that doesn't quite work. Shoes and socks are fine and summery IMO. 

As for suede, generally not in high summer but, as the picture shows, there are always exceptions!


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Rossini said:


> I think the sunglasses are the bit that doesn't quite work. Shoes and socks are fine and summery IMO.
> 
> As for suede, generally not in high summer but, as the picture shows, there are always exceptions!


I was actually going to say something about the sunglasses, but I think the unfortunate lad wouldn't look good in any type of sunglasses, so I let it go.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> They could be if they just tried. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Seriously though, I have no problem with casual dress, but torn pant cuffs?


It must have been his valet's day off, I suppose. Maybe he tore it while giving the little blond bird a tour of the back seat of the Audi.:icon_smile_big:

Back to the thread, I guess suede does work in really warm months...but, IMO, it only looks good on a shoe like a driving moc at that time of year.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> Kid looks like a tool. Why would you want to emulate that?


Prince Harry is a Royal tool. Perhaps he takes after his "father".


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> They could be if they just tried. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Seriously though, I have no problem with casual dress, but torn pant cuffs? Socks that go with nothing? Shirt buttons undone?


The blondes not too bad though:icon_smile_big: Maybe it doesn't pay to dress too good?


----------



## encyclopedia (Jan 3, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> It must have been his valet's day off, I suppose. Maybe he tore it while giving the little blond bird a tour of the back seat of the Audi.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Back to the thread, I guess suede does work in really warm months...but, IMO, it only looks good on a shoe like a driving moc at that time of year.


+1 (but to which paragraph?)


----------

